# conduit bending



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> Considering I haven't been around here in 6 months, that must be a real goal


Where you been? Busy with overtime?


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Where you been? Busy with overtime?


"overtime".........is that some sort of mythological creature?

Truth is, I've just been working out of town with no overtime, and am on the verge of betraying my loyalty to this company and go out and getting it while the getting is good.

The company I'm with is small and therefore scraping every penny and giving an apprentice a van because the van is just sitting there.
The state now recognizes me as a journeyman, but the union will not for another year, so therefore I can't simply "drag up" for another year


They gave me a nice little trucking hub job to run, which is really nice to be in charge, and we are way ahead of schedule(just 7k sq ft office w/ elevator, and dock with 140 doors, 600A service w/ gen).
The problem with the project is this 'peon' 1st year who is the winiest s.o.b. I've ever met. He's been with the company for almost a year and now thinks he's running it.

I'm trying not to go into the full story, and thanks for hearing me rant, but I swear I'll knock this kid out if he tries to go over my head again. It's not just "i'm an a-hole" matter, but to the point that I'll be filing grievences if it goes on. And you all know how union strong I am

So that's where I've been lately, bet you wish you didnt ask.




Oh yeah......And my guts haven't been working right since they gave me this project. First time experiencing real stress I guess


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Sparky Joe said:


> The problem with the project is this 'peon' 1st year who is the winiest s.o.b. I've ever met. He's been with the company for almost a year and now thinks he's running it.


ahhh..the mythical "apprentice foreman"...LOL.
That guy sure gets around!

Set him up for failure and be done with him :whistling ....I'm sure you can orchestrate that:thumbup:







Sparky Joe said:


> Oh yeah......And my guts haven't been working right since they gave me this project. First time experiencing real stress I guess


Once you have grown accustomed to this level of stress....the next job you run will be a cake-walk....your tolerance level just needs an adjustment ....unfortunately, you won't know this adjustment has occurred until the next job


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Celtic said:


> ahhh..the mythical "apprentice foreman"...LOL.
> That guy sure gets around!
> 
> Set him up for failure and be done with him :whistling ....I'm sure you can orchestrate that:thumbup:
> ...



That foreman is me, and I'd be jumping up and down for joy if they set me up for failure then sent me down the road. 
As for this first year, if he does poorly then I do poorly.
But I'd be more than happy to simply make his life hell.

I really wish ihad video recording of this "self entitled" POS to show everyone


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Sparky Joe said:


> As for this first year, if he does poorly then I do poorly.
> But I'd be more than happy to simply make his life hell.


How many guys on the job?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Celtic said:


> How many guys on the job?


Sounds like maybe just Joe and this 1st year. A trucking terminal could easily be wired by two guys who spend a few months there. Just a zillion square feet of the same stuff. Lights, door operators, exits, and more lights. :laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

True ...but if there are more people, the torture is better (at least from one party's perspective LOL)


----------

